# Das Netzteil im Everest?



## Procut (12. Oktober 2007)

Weiß jemand, wo ich informationen über mein Netzteil im Programm Everest finde?


----------



## fluessig (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich kenne das Everest-tool nicht, aber soweit mir bekannt ist haben selbst neueste Netzteile keine Datenanbindung an das Mainboard, um Hersteller und Modellbezeichnung auslesen zu können => Everest kann dir die Daten nicht anzeigen.


----------

